# Watery poop



## luffygonbethepirateking (Nov 19, 2021)

I'm back with my girl, Ni. I'll try to be as clear as I can.

Her poop was watery yesterday evening. I gave her water with few ACV drops (Bragg with the mother brand) and her poop slowly changed back to normal when she slept last night. 

She had normal poop this morning, ate her chop (broccoli, spinach, watercress, carrots, napa cabbage) and cilantro leaves. She had her next meal (2 hours after her first meal) and before eating she passed poop with no fecal matter, only urine and urates. I gave her water with ACV after her meal. Then she passed very watery poop that has no clear urate matter, only urine and watery fecal matter. Then she passed this poop (shown in the picture).

She preens, tucks her head beneath her wings and her foot in, chirps, squawks and now is playing with her popsicle sticks. I read that for poop problem I should give her ACV (1/2 teaspoon in 1 cup water) so I've been giving her that. I'm keeping an eye on her seeing if her poop goes back to normal over time. 

My question is should this be really concerning? There's no avian vet to determine what's the cause of her runny poop but I guess she ate something weird and ends up having polyuria (this is my conclusion after googling). Maybe she's experiencing intestinal disturbance like imbalanced amount of 'good' bacteria? I only have ACV. She's still playing so hopefully she's not hiding her illness if she does have. And is there anything I can do for her? 











(The second photo is her recent poop)


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Is she freely drinking the water with the ACV or are you giving it to her with a syringe?


----------



## luffygonbethepirateking (Nov 19, 2021)

Cody said:


> Is she freely drinking the water with the ACV or are you giving it to her with a syringe?


Hello! Sorry for this late reply
She is freely drinking the water with ACV


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Are the droppings looking any better?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please let us know how Ni is progressing. We all want to know if she is improving at this point in time.*


----------



## luffygonbethepirateking (Nov 19, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Please let us know how Ni is progressing. We all want to know if she is improving at this point in time.*





Cody said:


> Are the droppings looking any better?


Her droppings are normal now. Thank you all!!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*That's excellent news. I'll go ahead and close this thread. If you need it to be re-opened, just contact me through a private conversation.*


----------

